# How I cured my IBS-D



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

Male, 22, daily morning diarrhea, lots of gas, have funny feeling each time after I eat.

Imodium helps but does not eradicate the problems.

How I cured it:

1. I stopped jerking off. (I am very freaking serious, not joking)

2. 薏米(Coix chinensis) 红豆( red bean) 汤(soup) once in a while (probably once a week) I believe I have "wet" inside me. And this soup helps to get the "wet" out. According to traditional Chinese medicine of course.

3. regular exercise (even walking helps actually, just get your body moving)

4. a healthy sleep habit(go to bed before 24:00)

5. no spicy food, no greasy food, a fair amount of vegetables and fruits, not too much meat

I take some food supplements tho. But I think the above 5 are the main points.

So yeah, hope this can help you guys.


----------



## estonianlad (Sep 3, 2015)

I tried first point and did not do it for 6 days but started again as it did not have any effet.. how long did it take for you to get better?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

You can read about the benefits of brahmacharya.


----------

